# Certifications or Practical Experience?



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

Hi:

I am migrating to Australia in couple of months. I belong to computing (system administration/engineering). I have an extensive experience of over 10 years in the above-mentioned field.

What I heard about Australian employers that they like certifications. Though, worldwide many employers don't believe in certifications only anymore because it has been proven that any certification could be passed via dumps or any other mean very easily.

I never did any certification ever but always learned by myself and applied in the projects. 

Now is it important for me to do any certification before landing OZ land? or Australian employers prefer experience over certifications?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Employers care the most about local experience. Qualifications and certificates are a bit less important. Overseas experience is something not many of them care about very much.


----------



## DIY (Jul 4, 2010)

Would companies in Australia take you on a weeks trial, just to see what you can do if you have no real qualifications, just the many years of time served in the UK?
Or is it all down to paper qualifications and degrees obtained, if so i would be knackered out there.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you offer them work for free - I am sure they will do. Otherwise it may be a bit difficult.


----------

